# Should I Fix A '89 YJ For Plowing?



## Luke (Dec 4, 2005)

Looking at a stock '89 Jo 6cyl. 5 speed 135,000 mi. For$ 600.00. Right now the slave cylinder needs to be replaced (will do the clutch at the same time) as it is stuck in gear. The carb was rebuilt, It's a little difficult to start. Not bad has far as rust goes. Bottom line it needs work like shocks, head gasket seal, muffler etc. Don't know which tranny yet. Price for new clutch and slave is between 400-700 usc depending on type. I already bought a two year hold 7ft meyers plow from a 94 and trying to decide if it's worth fixing up as my first plow truck for driveways. I'm cable but the tranny is out of my league. WELL SHOULD I?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

if you feel comfortable with it, go for it. it will make a sweet residential rig, target city drives because you can get into them. send the tranny out to a shop so you have a warranty on it. good luck.

BTW, do you have any accounts yet?


----------



## Luke (Dec 4, 2005)

Not yet. But should come easy. This is really for side money as I am retired with a pension so I plan on putting some people out of business. But I still need to make my money back.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I know it tough to hear but I would pass on it. Too many things wrong and too many things that will go wrong. If you are serious about getting into the bus. find a newer jeep. Don't be afraid of mileage, just look for something in better shape. We have four jeeps, totaling 550k miles, with no breakdown in service yet.


----------

